# Calgary - Social Clubs/Networks?



## scarlet (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi
I recently moved to Calgary but have found it particularly difficult settling in and am looking at ways at improving my life here.

I am here on my own and dont have a car.  I dont feel particularly safe travelling on the C train and have been told to avoid downtown at night. Limited public transport limits what I can do. Are there any social clubs and/or can you recommend groups to join to get out and about? On your own and in this weather its easy to get house bound.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Scarlet, welcome to the forum.
Getting There (Janet and Eamon) will probably be able to give you more info because they are closer to Calgary than I am. Could you give us more info about the things you like to do, activities etc so others will be able to offer more specific advice.
Its a tough time of year thats for sure, because people are not out and about so much. Know what you mean about getting housebound especially with the cold weather we have had lately.
Centre for Newcomers: Living in Calgary This site might have some useful info out what you could get involved in. 
I'm in Canmore an hour from Calgary. When we arrived I looked at volunteering to get out and meet people. Also check the local paper for activities.
Membership not sure if this is any good?

Best Wishes Louise


----------



## scarlet (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks for your suggestions louise. I am not sure how long I will stay here so I would like to try anything calgarian / canadian. I also like the outdoors and dancing. Public transport in calgary is very limited and generally only goes a north / south direction so i have to rely on my feet or the the expensive taxi service


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

scarlet said:


> thanks for your suggestions louise. I am not sure how long I will stay here so I would like to try anything calgarian / canadian. I also like the outdoors and dancing. Public transport in calgary is very limited and generally only goes a north / south direction so i have to rely on my feet or the the expensive taxi service


Hi Scarlet,

You're brave...coming to a new city/country on your own. You have our admiration. It would be great that, if/when you choose to leave, it would ultimately be because you have extracted every bit of fun and excitement from the city as you can, as it strikes us as a pretty decent place to be.

If you feel comfortable doing so, drop us an email (I think you can do so from visiting our profile) letting us know approximately whereabouts in Calgary you are. That might be better than saying more about where you live on a discussion board.

Between us, we can scratch our heads and come up with a list of things that might appeal.

Kind regards from just down the road in Okotoks,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

scarlet said:


> thanks for your suggestions louise. I am not sure how long I will stay here so I would like to try anything calgarian / canadian. I also like the outdoors and dancing. Public transport in calgary is very limited and generally only goes a north / south direction so i have to rely on my feet or the the expensive taxi service


Hi Scarlet

We moving to Calgary next month and someof the thing you have mentioned are the things I am worried about.

Is it hard to meet people? how hve you found the calgarians.

Are you working? if so do work collegues have social events that you could go on?

I note what you say about public transport coz I always thought it was good. I have a teenage son who will probably want to be off doing stuff, would you not recommend the C Train, is it dangerous to travel on at night?

What area would you recommend to choose to live in? I see you say downtown is not a good place to be at night.
Would you say Calgary suffers with crime?

Sorry for all the questions but keen to get your perspective on living there.

thanks


----------



## scarlet (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello
I guess it depends where you come from and what you are used to. If you are used to a cosmopolitan lifestyle, calgary is not the place for you. I am alone, so the public transport at night and downtown too is too dangerous for me to use (and the locals from work encourage me to take the taxi so its not just me). If i had my chance all over again I would not have come here but I am prepared to stay for 6 months before moving on.
As far as areas, the SW is supposed to be the best. Others may offer other views? 
As far as people go, its difficult to meet new people anywhere, and work so have occasional events. However you are asking someone who has not had a good time of it here, so perhaps you are better off asking others for their view.
Where are you coming from and have you got work? Happy to answer any questions you have from the perspective of a very new resident,.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Hello
> I guess it depends where you come from and what you are used to. If you are used to a cosmopolitan lifestyle, calgary is not the place for you. I am alone, so the public transport at night and downtown too is too dangerous for me to use (and the locals from work encourage me to take the taxi so its not just me). If i had my chance all over again I would not have come here but I am prepared to stay for 6 months before moving on.
> As far as areas, the SW is supposed to be the best. Others may offer other views?
> As far as people go, its difficult to meet new people anywhere, and work so have occasional events. However you are asking someone who has not had a good time of it here, so perhaps you are better off asking others for their view.
> Where are you coming from and have you got work? Happy to answer any questions you have from the perspective of a very new resident,.


Hello Scarlet, May I ask you where in particular are you located in Calgary? That's my family's first choice of place and we are used to crowded place like Taiwan.


----------



## scarlet (Jan 3, 2009)

miraculousmedal said:


> Hello Scarlet, May I ask you where in particular are you located in Calgary? That's my family's first choice of place and we are used to crowded place like Taiwan.


I live in the SW near the Chinook Mall.


----------

